# tempautua - riistäytyä - ryöstäytyä - irrottautua - riuhtaista



## n8abx9

Mitä eroja on näiden verbien välissä?
tempautua - riistäytyä - ryöstäytyä - irrottautua - riuhtaista


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Kukaan muu ei ole vastannut, joten kerron, miten itse ajattelen. Ero näiden välillä on ensinnäkin tietenkin se, että kaikissa muissa paitsi verbissä _riuhtaista_ on refleksiivijohdin. Jos jätämme sen pois muistakin verbeistä, saamme seuraavanlaisen listan:

*temmata* / *tempaista* = irrottaa tai siirtää pois nopealla ja voimakkaalla liikkeellä. _Tuulenpuuska tempaisi paperin mukaansa._
*riistää* = ottaa jotakin pois väkisin, vastoin luovuttajan tahtoa; käyttää hyväksi taloudellisesti. _Riistäjä ruoskalla selkäämme soittaa (Warschawjanka)._
*ryöstää* = varastaa väkivaltaa tai uhkausta käyttäen. _Jalokiviliike ryöstettiin keskellä päivää._
*irrottaa* = erottaa fyysisesti erilleen jostakin isommasta kokonaisuudesta. _Irrotan akun moottoripyörästä talven ajaksi._
*riuhtaista* = sama kuin _temmata_, ehkä vähemmän kontrolloidusti, "rumemmin". _Hän riuhtaisi oven auki._
Refleksiivijohdin muuttaa tekemisen kohdistumaan tekijään itseensä. Minun mielestäni se lisäksi muuttaa hiukan itse päämerkitystäkin seuraavien sanojen kohdalla:

*riistäytyä* = lähteä hallinnasta niin että kontrolli menetetään: _Tulipalo riistäytyi hallinnasta_. Usein sanotaan myös: *riistäytyä käsistä* joka tarkoittaa samaa asiaa, esim. _koronatilanne on riistäytynyt käsistä_.
*ryöstäytyä* = jokseenkin sama kuin *riistäytyä*.
Joku tietävämpi varmaan jatkaa! 

*Edit*: korjasin verbilistaani, koska perusverbi muodolle *irrottautua* on tietenkin *irrottaa* eikä suinkaan *irrota*, niinkuin ensin ajattelin! Erehtyy näissä syntyperäinen suomenkielinenkin, ellei ole tarkkana!


----------



## n8abx9

Ymmärrän nyt paljon paremmin. Nämä ovat juuri näitä asioita, joita ei välttämättä saa selville edes Kielitoimiston sanakirjasta. Kiitos paljon!


----------

